# Guess - Lizard



## dihsmaj (May 6, 2011)

Same rules as 'Guess'.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 6, 2011)

Perentie


----------



## dihsmaj (May 6, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Perentie


 
nope


----------



## Danish (May 6, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Same rules as 'Guess'.



Heath monitor


----------



## chewbacca (May 6, 2011)

Terrible quality photo?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 6, 2011)

Danish said:


> Heath monitor


 No.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 6, 2011)

I got it! Sand monitor


----------



## Defective (May 6, 2011)

yellow spotted monitor??


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

its a gouldii


----------



## snakeluvver (May 6, 2011)

monitordude said:


> its a gouldii


 
As I already said


----------



## dihsmaj (May 6, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I got it! Sand monitor


 
Yep. Post a pic.


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

hehe


----------



## snakeluvver (May 6, 2011)

This one's pretty easy but I didnt want to take pics off the internet cos of copyright ect this was all I could find in my iphoto library. Someones gunna get it immediately.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 6, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> This one's pretty easy but I didnt want to take pics off the internet cos of copyright ect this was all I could find in my iphoto library. Someones gunna get it immediately.
> View attachment 198933


is it a skink?


----------



## jamesn48 (May 6, 2011)

Eulamprus murrayi


----------



## snakeluvver (May 6, 2011)

Damn, james got it.

For some reason I cant post a full body pic the uploader stopped working for me


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

yeh


----------



## dihsmaj (May 6, 2011)

james' turn.


----------



## jamesn48 (May 6, 2011)

Okay, you might have seen it on another thread


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

well a species of Ctenotus


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

Ctenotus orientalis


----------



## dihsmaj (May 6, 2011)

jamesn48 said:


> Okay, you might have seen it on another thread


 
Ctenotus orientalis?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 6, 2011)

I agree with jannico, Ctenotus Orientalis

C'mon james, dont leave us in suspense for half an hour!


----------



## richoman_3 (May 6, 2011)

Ctenotus regius


----------



## jamesn48 (May 6, 2011)

Sorry watching the footy . Richoman is correct C.regius


----------



## sammy09 (May 6, 2011)

jamesn48 said:


> Sorry watching the footy . Richoman is correct C.regius



lol one word luck


----------



## jamesn48 (May 6, 2011)

are we allowed to use non aussie reptiles or photos that arn't our own?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 6, 2011)

Well the first photo wasn't mine. I can't get any photos of my lizard without him getting hissy at me (he's trying to brumate).


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Nick hasnt posted so I will.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 7, 2011)

Nephrurus laevissimus


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> Nephrurus laevissimus


 
Hate.
You.
:lol: You got it


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

here is one for ya


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Hmmmmmm..... whites skink? Only tassie skink I know.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 7, 2011)

whites skink


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

ohhhh thats no fun u got it lol


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Here we go


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 7, 2011)

sheoak?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

W.T.BUY said:


> sheoak?


 
Haha, the only she oak keeper on the forum somehow shows up when I post a pic of a she oak :lol: yes you're right

Can I introduce a new rule that if the winner doesnt post within half an hour the person before him posts a pic? That way it keeps the thread running smoothly.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

should have clicked here earlier i knew that one


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Well W.T.Buy has gone offline so I'll post.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Haha, the only she oak keeper on the forum somehow shows up when I post a pic of a she oak :lol: yes you're right
> 
> Can I introduce a new rule that if the winner doesnt post within half an hour the person before him posts a pic? That way it keeps the thread running smoothly.


 Yes



snakeluvver said:


> Well W.T.Buy has gone offline so I'll post.
> View attachment 199004


 
Hypermelanistic Bluey?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Hypermelanistic Bluey?


 
Are you serious :| yes it is.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)




----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Plimpy said:


>


 
Gippsland Water Dragon


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Gippsland Water Dragon


 
Yes.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

ahh iam to slow knew both of them too


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

i dont know that one lol
its says it it is p. tenuis


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> View attachment 199007


 
Tree Skink?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> p. tenuis


 
Damnit it was the title of the pic wasnt it :|
If it hadnt been there you wouldn't have got it.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> View attachment 199007


 
Got it from Flickr... right? Northern soil-crevice skink.... but Tassie got it first.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

lol haha


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Go tassie you have until 11:20 to post a pic


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

its 10:52 here lol


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Its 10:52 here as well


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

oh just giving me a long time then lol


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> its 10:52 here lol


 
Eastern Water Skink?


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

nope this one will test you


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Is it found in tasmania


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> nope this one will test you


 
Tree Skink?


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

it is tasmanian and not a tree skink


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Niveoscincus ocellatus
Spotted Skink


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Niveoscincus ocellatus


 
Just guess it before me why don't you.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

nope once again


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Niveoscincus greeni?

Definately looks like a Niveoscincus skink


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> niveoscincus greeni?
> 
> Definately looks like a niveoscincus skink


 
soooooooo close


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

niveoscincus coventryi? Is it a niveoscincus?


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

common names please me not that up with it lol 
yes it is a niveoscincus
that narows it down to 7 lol


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Coventry Skink?


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Coventry Skink?


 
no 
this one is more fun


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Is it a species of snow skink or not?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

I give up, I'll never guess it, I only know skinks that WE can keep.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Coventry Skink?


 
they not even in tas???

lol ok shall i reveal?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Southern forest cool skink?
Apline cool skink?


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

Southern Snow skink, Niveoscincus microlepidotus
lol i win


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Can I post anyway cos I was close


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Can I post anyway cos I was close


 
yep you go


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)




----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> View attachment 199008


 
Pink-tongue?


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> View attachment 199008


 
: P


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> land mullet?


 
Land Mullet? :lol: In case you didnt know land mullets are black :?

Plimpy got it somehow.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

well pink tongues have patterns  dont pick on me i have never seen one in my life


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> well pink tongues have patterns  dont pick on me i have never seen one in my life


 
lol I was kidding. You often get patternless pink tongues.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

ohh well dont trick me or i will trick you haha revenge


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Just one more pic cos I have to go out soon.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

prehensile tailed skink?






blueraptors image 

two at once


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> prehensile tailed skink? *No*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

yep wild caught


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Metallic skink?

Nobody post any more pics until these 2 are done


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

HAHA NO lol


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

Sure then just don't let me post a pic.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

I genuinely give up. Tassie skinks are too hard.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Sure then just don't let me post a pic.


 
lol guess then


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Sure then just don't let me post a pic.


 
lol after these 2 are done you can post  we dont want 3 at once.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I genuinely give up. Tassie skinks are too hard.


 
Exactly.
Hey I should be able to post a pic, I won.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

another pic of him


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Exactly.
> Hey I should be able to post a pic, I won.


 
As soon as you guess mine 

OOH! Its a she oak skink!


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

dont forget the hypermelonistic part well done


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> dont forget the hypermelonistic part well done


 
Wow, you caught a hypermelanistic she-oak skink?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Just one more pic cos I have to go out soon.
> View attachment 199009


 
Can anyone get this one?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> As soon as you guess mine


 I don't know what it could be :|
Is it an Egernia?


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

its not mine but a friends there is only 2 in captivity in tasmania that we know of


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> I don't know what it could be :|
> Is it an Egernia?


 
Looks like one hey?  haha nobody's gunna get it. 3 more guesses and I'll reveal it.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

its ugly lol


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> its ugly lol


 
Its rare.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

the sheoak i put up would be more rare


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> the sheoak i put up would be more rare


 
Trust me, mine is way more rare.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

so is there only 1 ????????????????


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> so is there only 1 ????????????????


 
Dunno. But they were thought to be extinct, and nobody in the world has one as a pet. Damn I just gave it away.
Theres probably a few wild melanistic she oak skinks, so this is rarer.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

dunno pygmy blue tongue?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> dunno pygmy blue tongue?


 
Wooooo we have a winner! But you've already used your post so its plimpys turn.
Looks like an egernia doesn't it


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> dunno pygmy blue tongue?


 
OMG you got it before me...
And to think, I was just researching _Tiliqua_!


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

wow i didnt think they were that ugly lol just a random guess lol


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)




----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Egernia something-or-other


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Egernia something-or-other


 
Yes, but WHAT something-or-other?


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

Egernia hosmeri, Hosmer's Skink

yes, no ????????


----------



## sammy09 (May 7, 2011)

um is it Australian


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> Egernia hosmeri, Hosmer's Skink
> 
> yes, no ????????


 Yes!


----------



## sammy09 (May 7, 2011)

lol if its just you guessing i bet if you post another pic ill get it if im on


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

beiber u post one 






ok i will go then


----------



## sammy09 (May 7, 2011)

lol i cant for the same reasons why i cant get a photo of my beardies(i cant find my camera


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

no one?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

Mountain Skink


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

Wants to see it bigger.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Mountain Skink


 
what first go? u got it


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

central blue tongue


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

Tiliqua multifasciata

Damn to slow.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

lol geck u have a go


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

Ok thanks.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

gippsland water dragon?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

> gippsland water dragon?



Nope.


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

Ctenophorus decressi


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

is it australian?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

> Ctenophorus decressi



Spot on.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

tawny dragon?


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

gimme a minute I will get a pics organised


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

ohh woops too late


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

Whole pick.


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

This will be a little tougher


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2011)

blue tongue???


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

nope


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

Egernia whitii?


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

this species does not have a common name


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

Is that its back leg?


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

nope to white's skink


----------



## Pinoy (May 7, 2011)

Cryptoblepharus daedalos


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

Egernia formosa?


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

rear left leg and showing something that is present in most members of its genus

no to the crypto and the formosa


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

Is it a Carlia?


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

nope


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

Well you were right it is harder.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 7, 2011)

is it a Pseudemoia spenceri


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

not a pseudemoia and its not super hard


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

Egernia margaretae


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

that would be liopholis margaretae, but no
\


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

Going back to my original hunch. E.mcpheei, E.napoleonis, E.pilparensis, E.richardi?


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

no no no and no


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 7, 2011)

What state/s?


----------



## richoman_3 (May 7, 2011)

ergenia frerei ?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

Is it a dragon?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

frerei has a common name and is Bellatorious.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 7, 2011)

ohk, then is it ergenia striata?
but that has a common name too


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

queensland, and no to other recently questions


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

Maybe Plimpy was getting close with the Liopholis. I definitely feel it is in the group previously Egernia, but I am no expert and often wrong.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 7, 2011)

you give me no choice .. but to say
keelback

is it a ctenotus species?


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

clue it was described in the past 5 years


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

Well that rules out me using my Quensland field guide. Thanks.


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

not a ctenotus...i am not that mean...yet


----------



## richoman_3 (May 7, 2011)

Egernia saxatilis ?

Eulamprus tenuis ?

E.formosa ?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

http://www.reptilesdownunder.com/arod/reptilia/Squamata/Scincidae/Proablepharus/barrylyoni_Proablepharus barrylyoni
_


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

not an egernia or eulamprus

nope to barrylyoni


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

Ok than I cannot find any other new descriptions in past 5 years in QLD, other than geckos and lerista.

Is it completely new description or recent taxonomic change?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

eipper said:


> not an egernia or eulamprus
> 
> nope to barrylyoni


 
Ugh...


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

sorry bit of a blue described in 2005 not 2006


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

C.zoticus, C.tytthos, C, adamsi?


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

new description

not a crypto


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

Lygisaurus sp. ?


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

nope


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

L.malleolus, L.abscondita?
Did not read the nope before posting.


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

it lives in small area of tropical eastern queensland


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

I cannot find any descriptions. :*(


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

one of its relatives are very common in both Melbourne and Sydney

and members of the genus are often seen sleeping on leaves above the ground at night


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

eipper said:


> one of its relatives are very common in both Melbourne and Sydney
> 
> and members of the genus are often seen sleeping on leaves above the ground at night


 
Is it a Bluey? hahahahahaha


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

nope


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

Lampropholis mirabilis

If I am wrong I pretty much give up.


----------



## jamesn48 (May 7, 2011)

Saproscincus eungellensis


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

not a lampropholis

James got it....to many clues


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

I knew it but I was leaving it to other people...


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

Hahaha well James turn to post. And you better hope I do not get one cause I got a nasty one lined up.


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

bring on your nasty stuff tougher the better


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

Got to win one first. 

Ok been 10 minutes since he got it I'll put one up and if he posts one we will just do 2.


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

Eulamprus murrayi


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## jamesn48 (May 7, 2011)

Just give me a few minutes to crop and re-upload a photo...


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

Anyone wanna get mine in


> a few minutes


?


----------



## jamesn48 (May 7, 2011)

Sorry i can't upload it onto photobucket, painfully slow internet... guess geckoPhotographers photo


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

I will enlarge mine just a bit.


----------



## cadwallader (May 7, 2011)

albino BHP?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

um no.


----------



## eipper (May 7, 2011)

Eulamprus tyroni


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

Nope
Sorry for the delay there.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> albino BHP?


 
Yeah albino BHP's are famous for their legs.


Is it an eulamprus species?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

Nope not a Eulamprus.


----------



## eipper (May 8, 2011)

Nannoscincus?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Nope.

Location is Queensland.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 8, 2011)

Is it a cryptoblepharus sp.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 8, 2011)

Carlia rimula

Cryptoblepharus Sp


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Neither of those.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 8, 2011)

Skinks suck!


----------



## eipper (May 8, 2011)

Calyptotis scutirostrum


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## eipper (May 8, 2011)

Calyptotis?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Nope.
It is by the way another no common namer.


----------



## eipper (May 8, 2011)

Glaphyromorphus?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Yep
How many guesses do you need to get the right species from there?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

Glaphyromorphus antoniorum
Glaphyromorphus brongersmai
Glaphyromorphus butlerorum
Glaphyromorphus clandestinus
Glaphyromorphus cracens
Glaphyromorphus crassicaudum
Glaphyromorphus darwiniensis
Glaphyromorphus douglasi
Glaphyromorphus emigrans
Glaphyromorphus fuscicaudis
Glaphyromorphus gracilipes
Glaphyromorphus isolepis
Glaphyromorphus mjobergi
Glaphyromorphus nigricaudis
Glaphyromorphus pardalis
Glaphyromorphus pumilus
Glaphyromorphus punctulatus
Glaphyromorphus timorensis
?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 8, 2011)

Anyone want to give some tips on I.D'ing small skinks, Eipper or GeckPhotographer?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Skinks suck!


 
Just no.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Yep you got it there for sure.  Give me your top 3 and I'll reveal it regardless. 

Hmm I am not a small skink person, this here is not actually that small a skink. But in most cases head scales are very important. In terms of telling the genus apart when you have a skink in hand it is very easy with a little experience, I advize getting out there with some people that know there skinks to get as much experience as possible it helps heaps even when you come across something else new.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks mate. Hard to find people who are really into small skinks haha. I know a few so we'll see what happens
Thanks!

Plimpy I see most small skinks as snake or lizard food.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Glaphyromorphus nigricaudis
> Glaphyromorphus pardalis
> Glaphyromorphus punctulatus
> ?


Yes or no?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

No.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Thanks mate. Hard to find people who are really into small skinks haha. I know a few so we'll see what happens
> Thanks!
> 
> Plimpy I see most small skinks as snake or lizard food.


 
I'd never actually handle one, too afraid of the tail dropping off.
But yeah if we could feed herps to other herps in Vic I would have a Burton's by now.



Plimpy said:


> Glaphyromorphus mjobergi
> Glaphyromorphus pumilus
> Glaphyromorphus timorensis
> ?


These..?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Yes top. G.mjobergi.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Yes top. G.mjobergi.


 My turn then...


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Certainly is.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)




----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

So small pic.  Hard to tell if it is skink or dragon.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 8, 2011)

too small


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)




----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Is it an Egernia? (I always seem to jump to this.)


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Is it an Egernia? (I always seem to jump to this.)


 
Nah, not big enough to be an Egernia (disregarding White's Skink).
It was described in 1874.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

That rules out my next two or 3 guesses.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

It's also really common.

So really, no-one knows?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Was busy looking for answer now. 

Saproscincus mustellinus or S.rosei?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Saproscincus mustellinus


 
Woo! We have a winner.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Haha ok since I have had a couple goes and yet to put up my aliassake. A gecko we will have. Not to hard if you know the gecko or scroll through pictures of them.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Haha ok since I have had a couple goes and yet to put up my aliassake. A gecko we will have. Not to hard if you know the gecko or scroll through pictures of them. View attachment 199310


 
Strophurus sp.?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Certainly is.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

S. spinigerus?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Not S.spinigerus


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Not S.spinigerus


What year was it described?


----------



## eipper (May 8, 2011)

mjobergi


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Bit late eipper. Not sure when was described. The yellow rimmed eye gives it away.

Oh found it 1836


----------



## eipper (May 8, 2011)

_Strophurus strophurus_


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

Oh I thought it was a tail in a yellow bucket! As in the pupil was a spiny tail... I suck at this haha


----------



## eipper (May 8, 2011)

Geck....missed the answer post


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Hahaha eipper got it. Half an eye is not really expected I guees. 

Yeah you got the others to the right genus then missed the closing species eipper.


----------



## eipper (May 8, 2011)




----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Lucasium stenodactylum?


----------



## eipper (May 8, 2011)

nope

Jannico,

Scale arrangement, toe/digit number lack of eyelids are all good starting points..however if you spend your days in the scrub or in field guides it helps too

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Is it an Oedura (mostly because it appears to be on a rock rather than anything else.)


----------



## eipper (May 8, 2011)

not an oedura or on a rock


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Ok then if it is not on a rock then I am still thinking Lucasium or Diplodactylus. Wish I knew more about scale arrangements on geckos I am sure there is a good characteristic in that pic I am not seeing. 

Lucasium alboguttatum or L.maini?

And if its not a Diplodactylus or a Lucasium, I am going with Crenodactylus?


----------



## eipper (May 8, 2011)

I think it is a pretty good character.....

its not luc alboguttatum or maini....nor a crenodactylus


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Lucasium dameaum. If not can you give me a broad location?


----------



## eipper (May 8, 2011)

not a dameaum......from a station within 400km of Darwin...that should give it to you


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Heteronotia planiceps?


----------



## eipper (May 8, 2011)

nope....threatened species


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Lucasium occultum?


----------



## eipper (May 8, 2011)

spot on...


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

That last clue made it easy. Feel like I have been dancing around it the whole time with the Lucasiums. 

Ok and easy one then I am off for tonight.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> That last clue made it easy. Feel like I have been dancing around it the whole time with the Lucasiums.
> 
> Ok and easy one then I am off for tonight. View attachment 199328


 Haha T. scincoides ssp.?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Nope.


 
Juvie Pink-tongue?
T. occipitalis (sic)?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

> T. occipitalis



Yes. (sic ???)


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

Sic is like, spelling might be incorrect


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Oh ok. Well spelling correct and I would not tell you no for incorrect spelling.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)




----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

A bad quality H.binoei?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> A bad quality H.binoei?


 
Yeah, small pic I zoomed in on.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Ok.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Ok. View attachment 199341


 
H. spinipes?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2011)

Yes


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

Someone take mine I'm leaving now.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 9, 2011)

This shall be fun.

I have to go to school soon, so I wont be able to reveal the answer until 3:00 this afternoon.


----------



## eipper (May 9, 2011)

_Cryptoblepharus daedalos_


----------



## snakeluvver (May 9, 2011)

eipper said:


> _Cryptoblepharus daedalos_


 
Damn how did you get that!


----------



## eipper (May 9, 2011)

daedalos are quite distinctive for crypto's

nice easy one


----------



## snakeluvver (May 9, 2011)

I cant even tell if thats a skink, dragon or monitor! Looks like a monitor though..... lol I'm hopeless.


----------



## sammy09 (May 9, 2011)

im beleive its a dragon so first im going to say bearded dragon


----------



## dihsmaj (May 9, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I cant even tell if thats a skink, dragon or monitor! Looks like a monitor though..... lol I'm hopeless.


 
Either a skink or a monitor. Dragons don't have those eyes.


----------



## eipper (May 9, 2011)

its not a bearded dragon


----------



## sammy09 (May 9, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Either a skink or a monitor. Dragons don't have those eyes.



oh yeh oops i only paid attention to the markings


----------



## snakeluvver (May 9, 2011)

Yeah looks like a monitor then :?


----------



## eipper (May 9, 2011)

it is a monitor


----------



## snakeluvver (May 9, 2011)

Ridge Tailed Monitor?


----------



## eipper (May 9, 2011)

nope


----------



## snakeluvver (May 9, 2011)

I'm gunna drop out these are getting WAY too hard I'll wait for an easy one to come along.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 9, 2011)

Is it V.gouldii or V.baritji? At least monitors are not a huge group.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 9, 2011)

Species of dwarf monitor?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 9, 2011)

V.glebopalmata?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 9, 2011)

Eipper, its been 3 hours, the suspense is killing me :lol:


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 9, 2011)

Guess maybe tomorrow I will find out if I need to make more guesses.  At least it has given me time to find another photo for cropping.


----------



## eipper (May 9, 2011)

its is not a glebo, gouldii, baritji


----------



## dihsmaj (May 9, 2011)

eipper said:


> its is not a glebo, gouldii, baritji


 Is it a dwarf monitor?


----------



## eipper (May 9, 2011)

yes


----------



## dihsmaj (May 9, 2011)

eipper said:


> yes


 
Acanthurus? Gillen's?


----------



## eipper (May 9, 2011)

not an acanthurus or gilleni

won't be on till about 6 tomorrow its got a very long tail....that should making it easy enough


----------



## dihsmaj (May 9, 2011)

eipper said:


> not an acanthurus or gilleni
> 
> won't be on till about 6 tomorrow its got a very long tail....that should making it easy enough


 
Varanus kingorum?


----------



## eipper (May 9, 2011)

yep


----------



## dihsmaj (May 9, 2011)




----------



## spongebob (May 9, 2011)

Tiliqua scincoides intermediata


----------



## dihsmaj (May 9, 2011)

spongebob said:


> Tiliqua scincoides intermediata


 
Yeah, but no 'ta' after the 'intermedia'.


----------



## spongebob (May 9, 2011)

sorry it's getting late. Have a go at this one while I sleep....
anyone else can post a pic if they want


----------



## dihsmaj (May 10, 2011)

spongebob said:


> sorry it's getting late. Have a go at this one while I sleep....
> anyone else can post a pic if they want


 
E. hosmeri?


----------



## eipper (May 10, 2011)

Egernia cunninghami

cheers
Scott


----------



## snakeluvver (May 10, 2011)

Yep definately a cunningham skink.


----------



## spongebob (May 10, 2011)

eipper said:


> Egernia cunninghami
> 
> cheers
> Scott


 

Spot on. I'm sure you could even give the locale!


----------



## snakeluvver (May 10, 2011)

Is it a new england locale? 

Its been an hour and no sign of eipper so I'm posting


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 10, 2011)

_Eulamprus qouyii?
_

Scrap that, not _E.quoyii_. _E.tenuis_, _E.freri_, or_ E.martini_?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 10, 2011)

Nope nope nope nope


----------



## justbrad (May 10, 2011)

Fordonia leucobalia


----------



## Mudimans (May 10, 2011)

justbrad said:


> Fordonia leucobalia


wrong guess thread lol


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 10, 2011)

_E.kosciouskoi_ (I know I spelt that wrong.)


----------



## eipper (May 10, 2011)

E. heatwolei


----------



## snakeluvver (May 11, 2011)

eipper said:


> E. heatwolei


 
Are you serious? :lol:
You should be banned from this thread, you know everything!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by eipper E. heatwoleiAre you serious? You should be banned from this thread, you know everything!


Find something he does not know then. Or get pictures of a reptile with no known photograph, that will throw him.  Thats what makes this fun.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 11, 2011)

well it's been a while so...


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

Is it Australian? If so I am dropping out no idea.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 11, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Is it Australian? If so I am dropping out no idea.


 
Yes. Good-bye then


----------



## snakeluvver (May 11, 2011)

Eastern or Gippsland Water Dragon :? looks dragonish to me, thats the only striped dragons I can think of.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 11, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Eastern or Gippsland Water Dragon :? looks dragonish to me, thats the only striped dragons I can think of.


 
Nup. Anyone want a hint?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 11, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## sammy09 (May 11, 2011)

lol it looks fake


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

(Decided to put some time into looking for matches. )

Varanus pilbarensis, V.spenceri?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 11, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> (Decided to put some time into looking for matches. )
> 
> Varanus pilbarensis, V.spenceri?


 No. But it is a Varanid.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

Ackie whos' tail is non ridged? V.glauerti? V.gouldii? V.rosenbergi? V.trisitis?

There really are not that many goannas, next guess and I will be going through all the ones left.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 11, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> V.rosenbergi


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)




----------



## sammy09 (May 11, 2011)

V.Rosenbergi


----------



## snakeluvver (May 11, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> View attachment 199673


 
Something with a hole in it :?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 11, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> View attachment 199673


 
a skink?


----------



## sammy09 (May 11, 2011)

damn someone got it


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

> Something with a hole in it :?


That would be an ear.



> a skink?


Nope.


----------



## Red-Ink (May 11, 2011)

Burton's


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

> Burton's


Is quite correct.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 11, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Burton's


 
I was gonna say that but I thought no :|


----------



## snakeluvver (May 11, 2011)

Dammit I was thinking its patterning looked very legless-lizard like.


----------



## sammy09 (May 11, 2011)

C.Vergatus


----------



## Red-Ink (May 11, 2011)

Is it my go for a pic now??


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

> C.Vergatus


It was a burtons, Red Ink got it. 



> Is it my go for a pic now??


Sure is.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 11, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Is it my go for a pic now??


 
Yeeeessss.


----------



## sammy09 (May 11, 2011)

yep


----------



## Red-Ink (May 11, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Yeeeessss.



Ok give us a sec I'll crop some field shots of mine


----------



## snakeluvver (May 11, 2011)

Come on red ink its been 3 minutes I'm getting impatient :lol: :lol: :lol:

You have 2 mins to post a pic before its open to everyone else


----------



## Red-Ink (May 11, 2011)




----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

Tawny crevice dragon. Ctenpphorus decresii


----------



## Red-Ink (May 11, 2011)

nope


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

Ctenophorus cristatus?

Ctenophorus vadnappa?


----------



## Red-Ink (May 11, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Ctenophorus cristatus?
> 
> Ctenophorus vadnappa?


 
yep cristatus (should have been a bit cheeky and posted the female lol)


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

Wait so which one?


----------



## Red-Ink (May 11, 2011)

Lerista sp?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 11, 2011)

Scaly foot?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

Scaly foot is 5 species.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 11, 2011)

yeah but i mean is it a type of scaly foot. probably not but... meh.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

It is.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 11, 2011)

P. lepidopodus?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 11, 2011)

P. nigriceps? ^^^^Damn


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

> P. lepidopodus?



Yes. The only one of the Pygopus species I have seen.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 11, 2011)

(it's blurry)


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

> (it's blurry)



You don't say. 

Um can you give a family?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 11, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> You don't say.
> 
> Um can you give a family?


 
Scincidae?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

Um Tiliqua scincoides?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 11, 2011)

When in doubt, its always a keelback :lol:


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 11, 2011)

i can make out a nose and thats it, give us a clearer pic plimpy!


----------



## dihsmaj (May 11, 2011)




----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 11, 2011)

.....


----------



## dihsmaj (May 11, 2011)




----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

Egernia stokesii or E.hosmerii?

or E.depressa?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 11, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Egernia stokesii or E.hosmerii?
> 
> or E.depressa?


 Not an Egernia.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

Tiliqua rugosa?


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 11, 2011)

im gonna say tiliqua of some sort

tiliqua multifasciata ?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

Tiliqua occipitalis?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 11, 2011)

It's a photo I took.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

Tiliqua nigrolutea?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 11, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> im gonna say tiliqua of some sort
> 
> tiliqua multifasciata ?


ding ding ding!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

> ding ding ding!



Do we assume that means he got it?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 11, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Do we assume that means he got it?


Yes. Yes we do.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 11, 2011)

pic from google images


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

Amphibolurus muricatus?

From http://deography.com/?awards=1


----------



## snakeluvver (May 11, 2011)

Amphibolurus muricatus

Woah, GeckPhotographer must've posted that at the exact same time as me! Damn!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 11, 2011)

dammit  yes GeckPhotographer got it


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

My time stamp says otherwise. 


> Woah, GeckPhotographer must've posted that at the exact same time as me! Damn!





I took this photo, I have not seen any other photos of this *on the internet.* But would love if somebody could find and point one out. (Once you figure out what it is of course)


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 11, 2011)

Gehyra australis?
Gehyra catenata?
Gehyra lazelli?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

> Gehyra lazelli?



Is the one. There are many G.australis pics around.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 11, 2011)

pic from google images


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

Ctenotus robustus

Sorry wrong Ctenotus arcanus.

Too easy when they are AROD photos. 

Someone else go I have had enough for tonight.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 11, 2011)

DAMMIT!!!!! and yes it is an AROD photo

thats how i got the Gehyra Lazelli
im guessing you are stephen mahoney?

someone else???


----------



## snakeluvver (May 12, 2011)

Bit blurry but nothing compared to plimpy's photo :lol:


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 12, 2011)

[QOUTE]thats how i got the Gehyra Lazelli im guessing you are stephen mahoney?[/QUOTE] Stephen Mahony actually, although most people doadd an e. [QUOTE}Bit blurry but nothing compared to plimpy's photo[/QUOTE] Not to blurry. Tossing up between monitor tail, Lerista, or legless lizard. Um Varanus brevicauda?


----------



## nathancl (May 12, 2011)

pygopus shraderi or nigriceps


----------



## snakeluvver (May 12, 2011)

nathancl said:


> nigriceps


 
Damn.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 12, 2011)

nathancl's turn


----------



## dihsmaj (May 12, 2011)

Been 3 hours so





It's the same species. Just two different photos.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 12, 2011)

I hope my suspicion is wrong. Is it a Lerista?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 12, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> I hope my suspicion is wrong. Is it a Lerista?


 
Nah not a Lerista.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 12, 2011)

Ahhk. Delma plebeia?

Aprasia striolata?

Delma labialis?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 12, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Ahhk. Delma plebeia?
> 
> Aprasia striolata?
> 
> Delma labialis?


delma labialis.


----------



## sammy09 (May 12, 2011)

can i have a turn


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 12, 2011)

Oh sorry did not see you post. Go ahead if you wanna guess this one anyway as well go ahead if not I will repost it when I next win. 


> can i have a turn


----------



## dihsmaj (May 12, 2011)

If Geck doesn't answer by 8:38


----------



## sammy09 (May 12, 2011)

its ok


----------



## dihsmaj (May 12, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> View attachment 199793
> 
> 
> Oh sorry did not see you post. Go ahead if you wanna guess this one anyway as well go ahead if not I will repost it when I next win.


 
Pygopus/Delma sp?


----------



## sammy09 (May 12, 2011)

delma impar


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 12, 2011)

Nope not a Pygopus or a Delma.


----------



## eipper (May 12, 2011)

Anomalopus mackayi


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 12, 2011)

Nope.


> Anomalopus mackayi



But skinks are the way to go.


----------



## eipper (May 12, 2011)

Lerista karlschmidti


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 12, 2011)

> Lerista karlschmidti



Nope.


----------



## eipper (May 12, 2011)

Lerista ameles


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 12, 2011)

> Lerista ameles



Not that.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 12, 2011)

Lerista sp?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 12, 2011)

No not a Lerista.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 12, 2011)

Anomalopus sp?
Burrowing skink?


----------



## eipper (May 12, 2011)

Hemiergis?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 12, 2011)

Not an Anomalopus. It is fossorial.



> Hemiergis?



Yes.


----------



## eipper (May 12, 2011)

decresiensis davisii?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 12, 2011)

H.decresiensis will do. Locality was Coolah NSW so whatever that makes it.  Personally I do not recognize (As in I disagree with the concept of) subspecies.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 12, 2011)

Hemiergis quadrilineatum?
Hemiergis decresiensis?
Hemiergis millewae?

Agh didn't see :/


----------



## eipper (May 12, 2011)

its makes it davisii

I am off tonight I will post a pic tommorrow


----------



## dihsmaj (May 13, 2011)

It's been a while...

Edit: excuse the other attached thumbnail... something went wrong and I can't get rid of it.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 13, 2011)

Seeing as I assume its the Delma we are not doing again. Its a skeleton....... I am useless here.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 13, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Seeing as I assume its the Delma we are not doing again. Its a skeleton....... I am useless here.


 
Skeleton yes. Give you a hint; it's at a museum near me.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 13, 2011)

Oh crap it's a dinosaur


----------



## dihsmaj (May 14, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Oh crap it's a dinosaur


 
No. It's a lizard.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 14, 2011)

Plimpy nobody is gunna get that, the way that we identify many lizards os their patterning, so I dont think we'll be able to tell just by a few ribs!


----------



## dihsmaj (May 14, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Plimpy nobody is gunna get that, the way that we identify many lizards os their patterning, so I dont think we'll be able to tell just by a few ribs!


 
Fine.
Varanus priscus.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 14, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Fine.
> Varanus priscus.


 
I knew it would be something extinct :lol: just looked it up and the first pic that came up was yours.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 14, 2011)

As in the one that used to be called/is still by some called Megalania?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 14, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> As in the one that used to be called/is still by some called Megalania?


 
Yes.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 14, 2011)

Ok so who wants to put up a picture?


----------



## sammy09 (May 14, 2011)

me


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 14, 2011)

Well go on then.


----------



## sammy09 (May 14, 2011)

stupid computer wont work


----------



## dihsmaj (May 14, 2011)

?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 14, 2011)

OOH OOH! Its a blue skink (bmp)


----------



## sammy09 (May 14, 2011)

lol hahaha waitt untill im botherd to get my laptop out


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 14, 2011)

Ok well because we have not been guessing for tooooo long.


----------



## eipper (May 15, 2011)

Ctenotus taeniolatus


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 15, 2011)

> Ctenotus taeniolatus


Most certainly.


----------



## eipper (May 15, 2011)

was that a deliberately easy Ctenotus?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 15, 2011)

eipper said:


> was that a deliberately easy Ctenotus?


 
Spiny tailed gecko?
Leaf tailed gecko?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 15, 2011)

> was that a deliberately easy Ctenotus?



Yes. And I believe that is a Strophurus. Hmmm S.rankini or S.spinigerus?


----------



## eipper (May 15, 2011)

ahh but which one can start straight off into ctenotus types straight off


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 15, 2011)

> ahh but which one can start straight off into ctenotus types straight off



Sorry I don't follow what you mean? (Perhaps I am a bit slow.)


----------



## dihsmaj (May 15, 2011)

Strophurus strophurus?


----------



## eipper (May 15, 2011)

nope


----------



## snakeluvver (May 17, 2011)

Tell us then


----------



## eipper (May 17, 2011)

rankini


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 18, 2011)

> Yes. And I believe that is a Strophurus. Hmmm S.rankini or S.spinigerus?





> rankini



I asked for S.rankini straight away, see last page.


----------



## eipper (May 18, 2011)

eipper said:


> ahh but which one.....



I.must admit I think I posted that from my phone and its far from clear...lessons in using punctuation in posts, sorry

Please throw up a toughie to get the ball rolling again


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 18, 2011)

Haha yeah the punctuation threw me. 
Already threw my hardest out there with the G.mjobergi

Here we go


----------



## eipper (May 19, 2011)

Shingleback


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 19, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 19, 2011)

Land Mullet?
King Skink?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 19, 2011)

Neither of those.


----------



## eipper (May 20, 2011)

Gidgee


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 20, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 20, 2011)

Hosmer?
Is it a large skink?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 20, 2011)

Not hosmer. Is a large skink, yes.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 20, 2011)

Cunningham


----------



## dihsmaj (May 20, 2011)

E. cunninghami?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 20, 2011)

Nope.

By the way you are all on track with Egernia.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 20, 2011)

Saxatilis?
Margaratae?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 20, 2011)

Neither.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 20, 2011)

Major skink?
Land mullet?
Tree skink? 
Sorry, cba to find the scientific names


----------



## dihsmaj (May 20, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Major skink?
> Land mullet?
> Tree skink?
> Sorry, cba to find the scientific names


 
Actually yeah might be a Tree Skink.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 20, 2011)

Not any of those.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 20, 2011)

depressa? whitii? just knocking off all the egernia species I know lol
OOH OHH I KNOW! Its a King skink?


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 20, 2011)

Its a skink maybe a sand skink? Or water skink?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 20, 2011)

None of those mentioned so far. 



> Its a skink maybe a sand skink? Or water skink?



It is genus Egernia.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 20, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> depressa? whitii? just knocking off all the egernia species I know lol
> OOH OHH I KNOW! Its a King skink?


 Said King Skink.


----------



## zacthefrog (May 20, 2011)

Im new to this site any tips or need to knows but ive trained with the worlds top frog professor like michael j tyler thanks


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 20, 2011)

> Said King Skink.


Not King Skink.



> Im new to this site any tips or need to knows but ive trained with the worlds top frog professor like michael j tyler thanks


If you want my honest opinion Michael Tyler gets my thumbs down.


----------



## zacthefrog (May 20, 2011)

ahk

ahk but hes a great guy


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 20, 2011)

> ahk but hes a great guy



If this is to become a discussion pm me.


----------



## zacthefrog (May 20, 2011)

ok


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 20, 2011)

Anyone with more guesses? 
Hey Zac (I assume that is your name correct me if I am wrong?), since I assume you know your frogs maybe you could start a frog guess thread? What kind of pointers were you looking for?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 20, 2011)

I've got a pic of a frog no-one would guess.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 20, 2011)

> I've got a pic of a frog no-one would guess.



Start the thread then, or see if Zac does. We will see.


----------



## eipper (May 21, 2011)

Yakka.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

Not a Yakka.


----------



## eipper (May 21, 2011)

If you want my honest opinion Michael Tyler gets my thumbs down.[/QUOTE]

That is a quite common occurence among many frog workers..especially outside SA

mcpheei


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

Not mcpheei.


----------



## eipper (May 21, 2011)

formosa


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## eipper (May 21, 2011)

you are running out of Egernia....richardi


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

Nope. If running out then should you not be close to getting it?


----------



## eipper (May 21, 2011)

napoleonis


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

Thats the one.


----------



## eipper (May 21, 2011)

nice easy one


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

Emoia? Either. E.atrocostata or E.longicauda?


----------



## eipper (May 21, 2011)

not an Emoia


----------



## dihsmaj (May 21, 2011)

Haha is it a Pink-tongue?
Probably failing.


----------



## eipper (May 21, 2011)

not a pink tongue


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

That is hard hehe (even though you thought it was easy  ) 
Ummm a few wild guesses then....
Ctenotus olympicus  
Is it a Ctenotus?


----------



## eipper (May 21, 2011)

not olympicus but a Ctenotus


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

Gah from that shot I would never have picked a Ctenotus. Ctenotus taeniolatus, Ctenotus striaticeps?


----------



## eipper (May 22, 2011)

no to both


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 22, 2011)

WoOooOOOoooooOooOOoOOot  got the first part right hehe yay!!!! ok so here it goes....

Ctenotus:

arcanus
arnhemensis
borealis
euclae
nasutus
pallescens
schomburgkii
thats all i got


----------



## eipper (May 22, 2011)

nope to all

hint, it was named after someone


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 22, 2011)

Ctenotus coggeri?

C.colleti? C.ingrmai? C.schomburgkii. (Note I have no idea if these are named after people only that they somewhat sound like they are.)


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 22, 2011)

C. taeniolatus


----------



## eipper (May 22, 2011)

its one of those 4 Stephen


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 22, 2011)

well its not the schomburgkii coz i had that in my long list heheh  
so.....mmmmm.... 
C.ingrami


----------



## eipper (May 22, 2011)

Izzy is correct


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 22, 2011)

yay! here it goes  







Goodluck


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 22, 2011)

U.milli?






This picture?


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 22, 2011)

o shoosh  can i have another go just coz that was mean??? heheh owell i'm going to anyways  

lets hope you can't get this one as easily


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 22, 2011)

So small I can barely see it. U.sphyrurus?

Just so you know I guessed that as U.milli before I found that pic.


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 22, 2011)

oh dam you are too good hehehe  ok you can post your picture  congratulations


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 22, 2011)

Geckos are my speciality. Just occurred to me I should have said Ozzy for the first pic and asked for bonus points.


----------



## Smithers (May 22, 2011)

Strophurus Ciliaris?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 22, 2011)

Not a Strophurus ciliaris.


----------



## Smithers (May 22, 2011)

Dip Galeatus?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 22, 2011)

Not galeatus


----------



## eipper (May 23, 2011)

Diplodactylus furcosus


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 24, 2011)

Not furcosus. Not Diplodactylus.


----------



## eipper (May 24, 2011)

lucasium?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 24, 2011)

Yes a Lucasium.


----------



## eipper (May 24, 2011)

byrnei?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 24, 2011)

Not byrnei


----------



## dihsmaj (May 24, 2011)

Lucasium damaeum
Lucasium occultum


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 24, 2011)

Neither of those.


----------



## Smithers (May 24, 2011)

lucasium bungabinna?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 24, 2011)

Not bungabinna.


----------



## Smithers (May 24, 2011)

Alboguttatus?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 24, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## eipper (May 24, 2011)

ugly steindachneri


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 24, 2011)

> ugly steindachneri


I protest it was the prettiest L.steindachneri I have seen. Not that I have seen more than one.  But it was still pretty. 

Not the picture I cropped from but the same animal.


----------



## eipper (May 24, 2011)

ok here we go


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 28, 2011)

Ok no idea at all where to start but I am going to say Pseudothecadactylus and you can tell me just how badly wrong I am.


----------



## eipper (May 28, 2011)

yes it is a Pseud


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 28, 2011)

P.lindneri?


----------



## eipper (May 28, 2011)

nope the pic of the animal in question is on pg 105 of the third ed of wilson and swan


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 28, 2011)

Hahahahaha found it. Cavaticus. Man that tail looks weird I did not even know if it was a tail in the pic.


----------



## eipper (May 28, 2011)

Yeah funny odd tail on that critter


off you go


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 28, 2011)




----------



## eipper (May 28, 2011)

conspic


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 28, 2011)

You meaning D.conspicillatus. Not that but right genus.


----------



## eipper (May 28, 2011)

Tesselatus


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 28, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## eipper (May 28, 2011)

vittatus


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 28, 2011)

Not vittatus.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 28, 2011)

_Diplodactylus stenodactylus_


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 29, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 4, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> View attachment 202367



D.Maini?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 4, 2011)

Not maini (which is Lucasium at the moment)


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 4, 2011)

tyrannosaurus rex?


lol jokes


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 4, 2011)

> tyrannosaurus rex?
> 
> 
> lol jokes


If I had pictures of an apparently alive T-rex you think I would be spending my weekend on a reptile forum? 

I don't mind jokes or anything but if you would be so kind as to put a real guess up with them it would be appreciated.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 4, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Not maini (which is Lucasium at the moment)



Taxonomists Meh  I'm sticking with Dip for now. Are there any other genus name changes in the latest Wilson/Swan?


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 4, 2011)

Is it a _Diplodactylus_ or possibly, possibly a _Strophurus_?
Or _Nephrurus laevissimus_? Or _deleani_?
I bet I get all my guesses wrong


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 4, 2011)

For geckos I do not think so, although the latest does include splitting the geckos into 3 families and places another section of legless lizards but mentions in the befornote of the chapter that they are now geckos. 

For skins there have been a few changes Egernia is split into 4 Liopholis, Egernia, Lissolepis, and Bellatorias. I think some of the Carlia got moved out but I was not so familiar with their taxonomy. There was changes in Glaphyromorphus and Eremiascincus I believe. (I think some Glaphies became Eremiascincus.) 

The only Rankinia is now diamensis the other got moved to Ctenophorus. I think thats about all but I have not even looked at the snakes.

Oh by the way this is from second to third so if you have first book there might be even more changes.

Personally I find it easier to go to AROD and look at the recent changes menu thingy even though it is not entirely complete. Easy than comparing book to book.



> Is it a _Diplodactylus_ or possibly, possibly a _Strophurus_?
> Or _Nephrurus laevissimus_? Or _deleani_?
> I bet I get all my guesses wrong


I earlier said it was a Diplodactylus.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the updates GP  I have 1st edition. Ok I'll guess the newer genus

L.Polyophthalmus?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 4, 2011)

It is polyopthalmus. But polyphthalmus is still Diplodactylus. 

The genus got split not all changed. 

The Lucasiums are the ones with the longer thinner tails, and the Diplo's shorter thicker tails.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 4, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> It is polyopthalmus. But polyphthalmus is still Diplodactylus.
> 
> The genus got split not all changed.
> 
> The Lucasiums are the ones with the longer thinner tails, and the Diplo's shorter thicker tails.



Finally!! ;P Gee they like to make things difficult don't they...


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 4, 2011)

Of course that's the job description of a taxonomist. "Make everyone's life as difficult as possible."


----------



## Smithers (Jun 4, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Of course that's the job description of a taxonomist. "Make everyone's life as difficult as possible."



So true,...


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 4, 2011)

Your turn to post a pic now.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 4, 2011)

Up we go,

View attachment 203897


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 4, 2011)

Is it a legless lizard?


----------



## Smithers (Jun 4, 2011)

Have a crack first


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 4, 2011)

Delma grayii?


----------



## Smithers (Jun 4, 2011)

Well that didn't last long  

Yes it's Grayii,...maybe I shoulda picked a plain colour  Well done GP.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 4, 2011)

_Gekkota_, again :\


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 4, 2011)

Man if I had not just guessed it I would have said I never would have guessed it.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 4, 2011)

O.Coggeri?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 4, 2011)

Not coggeri


----------



## eipper (Jun 5, 2011)

Oedura castelnaui


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes it is O.castelnaui.


----------



## eipper (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Smithers (Jun 5, 2011)

Aprasia aurita?


----------



## eipper (Jun 5, 2011)

nope


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 5, 2011)

Aprasia smithi?


----------



## Smithers (Jun 5, 2011)

A. Parapulchella?


----------



## eipper (Jun 5, 2011)

Well done Smithers.....pink tail is dead giveaway with these


----------



## Smithers (Jun 5, 2011)

View attachment 204263


----------



## jordanmulder (Jun 6, 2011)

N.levis levis?


----------



## Smithers (Jun 6, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Erebos (Jun 6, 2011)

House gecko


----------



## Smithers (Jun 6, 2011)

Nope not AHG


----------



## K3nny (Jun 6, 2011)

N. stellatus?


----------



## jordanmulder (Jun 6, 2011)

n.levis pilbarensis 
n. levis occidentalis ?


----------



## Smithers (Jun 6, 2011)

Nope, Not N.Stellatus, N.Levis Pilbs or N. Levis Occi


----------



## K3nny (Jun 6, 2011)

nephrurus laevissimus?


----------



## Smithers (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry Kenny no not N. Laevissimus


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 6, 2011)

Is it U. Milii?
N. Deleani?
N. Vertebralis?


----------



## jordanmulder (Jun 6, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Is it U. Milii?


 
grr that's what I was going to say


----------



## Smithers (Jun 6, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Is it U. Milii?
> N. Deleani?
> N. Vertebralis?


 
No No &........No. 

Im not sure of the rules but one guess per post would give others a crack too


----------



## K3nny (Jun 6, 2011)

N. wheeleri perhaps?


----------



## Smithers (Jun 6, 2011)

Yep Nephrurus Wheeleri,...night time coloured foot. 

Your turn K3nny


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 6, 2011)

*Facepalm* I was gunna go into rough skinned nephs! 
Well done K3nny


----------



## K3nny (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 6, 2011)

Is it a sp of diptodactylus


----------



## K3nny (Jun 6, 2011)

gimme a species and we'll see


----------



## Smithers (Jun 6, 2011)

Lucasium (old Diplodactylus) Stenodactylus?


----------



## jordanmulder (Jun 6, 2011)

rhynchoedura ornata?


----------



## K3nny (Jun 6, 2011)

that was quick o_o
yep, beaked gecko

go jordan


----------



## jordanmulder (Jun 6, 2011)

alright this one shouldn't be too hard


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 6, 2011)

Water Dragon?


----------



## jordanmulder (Jun 6, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Water Dragon?



damn

your go


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 6, 2011)

An easy one if you are not Smithers.


----------



## jordanmulder (Jun 6, 2011)

u.sphyrurus


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 6, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## K3nny (Jun 6, 2011)

for some reason it looks like one of the american horned lizards, phrynosoma, possibly P.platyrhinos? pretty much stumped...


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 6, 2011)

It is Australian. It is East Coast.


----------



## K3nny (Jun 6, 2011)

wait a cotton pickin minute, thought that was the body shot lol
now that explains the absence of feet 

_Saltuarius cornutus_


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 6, 2011)

Not cornutus but seems you have cottoned on.


----------



## K3nny (Jun 6, 2011)

Saltuarius swaini then?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 6, 2011)

Not swaini


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 6, 2011)

Wyberba


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 6, 2011)

Not wyberba


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 6, 2011)

Phyllurus championae?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 6, 2011)

> Phyllurus championae?



Nope.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 6, 2011)

S. moritzi?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 6, 2011)

> S. moritzi?



Yes.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 6, 2011)

Phylurus amnicola?


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 6, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 6, 2011)

Phyllurus nepthys


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 6, 2011)

nuh-uh


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 6, 2011)

Phyllurus championae


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 6, 2011)

nup


----------



## Smithers (Jun 6, 2011)

P. Isis?


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 6, 2011)

No


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 6, 2011)

P.kabikabi?


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 6, 2011)

No.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 6, 2011)

Phyllurus Ossa?



GeckPhotographer said:


> P.kabikabi?



What the?


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 6, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Phyllurus Ossa?


 Finally 
Your turn


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 6, 2011)

> P.kabikabi?





> What the?


 Species as of 2010.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 6, 2011)

View attachment 204399
An easy one


----------



## jordanmulder (Jun 6, 2011)

sheok skink?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 6, 2011)

Cyclodomorphus maximus


----------



## Smithers (Jun 6, 2011)

Close but no cigar Blue

Sorry Jordan I missed your attempt,...Ssp?


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 6, 2011)

C. Celatus?


----------



## Smithers (Jun 6, 2011)

Nopidy nope


----------



## jordanmulder (Jun 6, 2011)

Cyclodomorphus venustus


----------



## Smithers (Jun 6, 2011)

No, Gee I hope this has not had a name change


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 6, 2011)

branchialis?


----------



## jordanmulder (Jun 6, 2011)

Cyclodomorphus melanops?


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 6, 2011)

It really looks like a michaeli


----------



## Smithers (Jun 6, 2011)

Onya  Yes is


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 6, 2011)

Which one?


----------



## Smithers (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry yours SL it's a Michaeli


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## eipper (Jun 6, 2011)

Ctenotus gagudju


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 6, 2011)

Nope


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ctenotus pulchellus


----------



## eipper (Jun 6, 2011)

Ctenotus hilli


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 6, 2011)

HAHA TRUE
Ctenotus hilli - Google Search


----------



## Smithers (Jun 7, 2011)

Bump


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry forgot about this thread. Eipper, of course, is right


----------



## eipper (Jun 7, 2011)

for something a little different...a two for one!!!!! you both to be right though







Cheers,
Scott


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 7, 2011)

Lialis and Cryptoblephalus pulcher?


----------



## eipper (Jun 7, 2011)

one is right


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 7, 2011)

C.australis? (I am assuming the Lialis is correct but don't tell me if I am wrong. )


----------



## eipper (Jun 8, 2011)

I could say which c australis but it's neither and it is a burtons


----------



## jordo (Jun 8, 2011)

delicata?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 8, 2011)

C. pannosus?


----------



## eipper (Jun 8, 2011)

No to all so far


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 8, 2011)

C.mertensi?


----------



## eipper (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi all it is not a crypto


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 9, 2011)

Well that just makes me stumped. 

L.guichenoti?


----------



## eipper (Jun 11, 2011)

not a lampropholis either

clue....the photo is part of a series in Keeping and breeding Australian Lizards ed by Mike Swan


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 11, 2011)

Menetia greyii?

Wait no Morethis boulengeri?


----------



## eipper (Jun 11, 2011)

which one greyii or boulengeri?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 11, 2011)

Well I will go with boulengeri first.


----------



## eipper (Jun 11, 2011)

boulengeri it is.....


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 11, 2011)

That means I have to find a picture .


----------



## eipper (Jun 12, 2011)

land mullet


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 12, 2011)

That would be it.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 14, 2011)

Well eipper hasn't gone.


----------



## redelapid (Jun 14, 2011)

Land mullet?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 14, 2011)

Shingleback?


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 14, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Shingleback?


 
Yeah, Goldfields form...


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 14, 2011)

Damn redelapid you have a go.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 17, 2011)

You post Smithers. Btw the rules are if a post is not made in about an hour I think it is someone else can go.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 16, 2011)

Bumping this, the next person to post gets it to be their turn.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 20, 2011)

Posted a pic but it had the species name, ill find another soon.
Ignore the pic


----------

